# Lightning Strike Evaluation



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

First thing I'd do is agree on a price. One of my customers is an HVAC shop, they did an emergency repair for a business that was without heat and covered by insurance. They had over 30 hours on site and the insurance company's "expert" says it should cost something like $2,000.00. 

I'd check the grounding electrodes and conductors carefully. Honestly I don't really understand the brass tacks of how it works but I have seen pictures of GES wrecked after lightning strikes. I wouldn't be surprised if the grounding was great, and that's why they're still in service, but it may have been compromised in the process. 

I don't know whether it would make sense to just replace all the GFCI / AFCI or test them and hope for the best. Might be best to just replace the breakers that tripped even if they test OK. 

Along with the megger test, it might make sense to spot check connections throughout the house, inspect for scorching, galling, etc. I'd include the coax connections, the coax shield is bonded so it probably took the hit too. 

If there's a sump pump that might be a good thing to check, that kind of thing could be shot but you don't know it until spring when you need it. 

There's nothing more UNTRUE than lighting never strikes the same place twice. I'd consider a lightning protection system (lightning rods, etc.) as well as lightning arrestor and whole house surge. Maybe an additional hardwired surge protector if it makes sense for something like a mini-split system or other vulnerable equipment. 

Any surge protection that's in place should probably be replaced, the MOVs are sacrificial - I'd assume they've done their job and won't work again.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> *First thing I'd do is agree on a price*. One of my customers is an HVAC shop, they did an emergency repair for a business that was without heat and covered by insurance. They had over 30 hours on site and *the insurance company's "expert" says it should cost something like $2,000.00*.


This is so important that it can't be glossed over.

You have to be VERY clear in both verbal communication and writing that your price is the final price AND to be paid by the homeowner, NOT the insurance company. You need to be clear that if the insurance company says it should have cost less, if they say they are only paying a small percentage, or if they aren't paying at all- that you will be paid in full by the homeowner. Your payment is due well before the insurance company is ready to review it. You are not working for the insurance company, you are working for the homeowner who is responsible for this. The insurance company is none of your concern.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Takideezy said:


> Got a call from a customer who reported that lightning struck his house. The strike blew three feet off his brick chimney, tripped four breakers and all the GFCI's in the house and smoked a couple of TVs'. His wife was in the kitchen when it hit and said that sparks shot out of the receptacles.
> 
> I'm thinking he's out of power and I need to roll when he tells me that this happened last week and everything reset. *He's calling because his insurance agent requested that an electrician review his electrical system.*
> 
> ...



Sounds like they have not authorized any work aside from "review".


I suggest you coordinate with the insurance adjuster.


If it were my house I'd do all you're speaking of plus replace all the breakers, tripped or not. They're just not rated for 50kV.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> Sounds like they have not authorized any work aside from "review".


 He can't contract with the insurance company, their authorization is meaningless.



> I suggest you coordinate with the insurance adjuster.


 Why? He should never speak to the insurance adjuster. 

He is there to contract electrical work with homeowners in order to fix electrical issues and make upgrades where needed and wanted. Whether they get reimbursed by their insurance company or pay for it out of pocket is a private matter.

The second you open that door, you are now assuming liability to do what the insurance company wants and at their prices. The homeowner then plays ignorant, "_Oh, I didn't know, you were dealing with the insurance company so you should have known. Go talk to them about your payment._".


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Takideezy said:


> Got a call from a customer who reported that lightning struck his house. The strike blew three feet off his brick chimney, tripped four breakers and all the GFCI's in the house and smoked a couple of TVs'. His wife was in the kitchen when it hit and said that sparks shot out of the receptacles.
> 
> I'm thinking he's out of power and I need to roll when he tells me that this happened last week and everything reset. He's calling because his insurance agent requested that an electrician review his electrical system.
> 
> ...


Whenever we receive a request the likes of which you describe above, involving an insurance company requesting an electrical inspection by an "electrican", we suggest the "insured" (homeowner in this case) have an electrical inspection agency come in and do an "audit" (ie, inspection). We are not an inspection agency.

We'll give them the option of just giving them the contact information of the inspection agencies that serve their location.

Or, for a fee of $300-$400 plus the cost of the "audit" we'll do the paperwork and arrange the scheduling for this "inspection audit" for them. A liaison if you will. It does not require, nor is it included in the price, of us coming out to meet the inspector at the site. If that is something the owner requests, that would be additional.

Depending on the customer, we'll let them know that if they have us do the repairs and it's over $3,500 (or whatever amount you're comfortable with crediting) we'll credit back toward the work. We do this because we have office personnel whose expense is covered under overhead. You might not, so you may not want to credit anything back since it's your billable time being spent making the inspection agency arrangements.

Follow the sound advise of Hackwork and others above for payment terms.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

It's also important to make sure you use the right wording with anything in writing, your contract, your invoice, and your report. (I assume the insurance company is expecting a report for something like this.) 

You want verbage like they use for inspections - there's no guarantee that all issues will be found, you're just taking some reasonable measures to identify some potential problems. You don't want to guarantee it's all A-OK. 

Think about it, this is an insurance company, this kind of litigious BS is what they live for, the only thing they'd like better than not paying this claim is making you pay for some future claim.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

I second the idea of staying out of the testing and certification end of things.

If she saw sparks jumping out, she won't be satisfied unless it's all rewired. I'd bet on it.


I would do an non binding evaluation and a report to the adjuster, but that's about it. You would bet I would recommend a total rewire of the electrical system, and install surge protectors and a new lightning protection system on the house, just because....


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Such a lightning strike raced up through the (unfused) GEC System and the (unfused) neutral conductors.

The hidden damage is therefore going to be so extensive as to demand a total rewire.

Lightning strikes against a residence are largely prevented by a sweet GEC System. 

The implication is that this home had a compromised system that attracted Mother Earth's EMF to take a hike to the clouds.

The adjuster is merely trying to screw the quasi-insured. 

"Blowing bricks off" -- the wiring is toasted... all of it.

Did anyone mention megging the joint? :devil3:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

A house we had just wired for an alarm system had all of the door and window contacts welded closed after a direct hit. While up in the attic I saw romex blown apart in places that still worked at the outlet. They didn't like it but they totally rewired the house and found the same had happened behind the walls in two more locations.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

telsa said:


> Lightning strikes against a residence are largely prevented by a sweet GEC System.


Anything above & beyond what we generally do now by NEC along with say periodic visual inspections every year or two?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The PLUMBER is our number one threat.

Those dudes cut the GEC System to pieces -- for many homes are still dependent upon their water connection. When it's all metallic -- it's awesome. And then the plumber messes with it.

Everything seems fine -- right up until the weather turns nasty.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

telsa said:


> The PLUMBER is our number one threat.
> 
> Those dudes cut the GEC System to pieces -- for many homes are still dependent upon their water connection. When it's all metallic -- it's awesome. And then the plumber messes with it.
> 
> Everything seems fine -- right up until the weather turns nasty.


So, if the plumber runs PVC for the water service into the house, dropping two ground rods is still sufficient?


----------



## MrO (Jul 14, 2018)

Bird dog said:


> So, if the plumber runs PVC for the water service into the house, dropping two ground rods is still sufficient?




In my jurisdictions we’d have to run 2 ground rods at 6’ apart minimum , bond any metal piping(water,gas, etc).


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MrO said:


> In my jurisdictions we’d have to run 2 ground rods at 6’ apart minimum , bond any metal piping(water,gas, etc).


So when you install a ground rod adjacent to a house with a basement (very common in my area) you lose part of the effective area for the rod, then when they are less than 16 feet apart (for 8' rods) you minimize the effectiveness again. If it is important to drive 2 rods they should make it a rule that they are installed in a method that maximizes the rods effectiveness. Which a #6

As for inspecting a house after a lightning strike, we are contracted quite often to inspect and test the wiring. A complete visual inspection and insulation resistance test (megger). This includes meggering all motors. 

That and a report for the inspection and testing


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

LARMGUY said:


> A house we had just wired for an alarm system had all of the door and window contacts welded closed after a direct hit. While up in the attic I saw romex blown apart in places that still worked at the outlet. They didn't like it but they totally rewired the house and found the same had happened behind the walls in two more locations.


Would megging this find the faults? We had a similar situation several years ago. I fought tooth and nail but finally got the insurance adjuster to approve rewirng the whole house. I asked him what he would want done if he owned and lived there.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

tmessner said:


> Would megging this find the faults? We had a similar situation several years ago. I fought tooth and nail but finally got the insurance adjuster to approve rewirng the whole house. I asked him what he would want done if he owned and lived there.


The megger might find this but it's no guarantee. If there's enough of an air gap between the bare conductors, the megger may not see the insulation's missing.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

tmessner said:


> Would megging this find the faults? We had a similar situation several years ago. I fought tooth and nail but finally got the insurance adjuster to approve rewirng the whole house. I asked him what he would want done if he owned and lived there.


IF, there is a fault in the cable that is a result of a lightning strike there would be carbon present. Carbon is a conductor and meggered at 1000 VDC should reveal this. Is all electrical testing full proof, no.

But in my experience to date, we have found faulted cable, questionable cable and cable that passed.

All you can say is at the time of the testing the equipment under test passed, failed or had marginal results. The replacement determination is left up to others.


----------



## Takideezy (Mar 19, 2017)

*Follow-up...*

I visited the house, sure enough there was a large piece of his chimney embedded in his lawn about 8 feet from the house.

200A underground service from a pad mount transformer located about 150’ away at the corner of the property. Panel in an unfinished basement with a majority of wiring exposed and visible. Visual inspection of exposed cables did not show any outward signs damage.

I had the homeowner switch off all lights and unplug everything. I pulled the panel cover, no visible signs of anything out of the ordinary. I killed the main breaker, turned off all of the branch circuits and megged (500V) each buss to ground. I left my megger connected to a buss, and went through the panel unseating each breaker, inspecting the buss connection, reseating the breaker, turning on the breaker and megging the circuit via buss/breaker. Switch off breaker, move to the next…same with other buss. I pulled a couple of devices that were reported to have been shooting sparks, no visual sign of damage or distress. I did locate a GFCI that wouldn’t trip and also identified that the radon evacuation fan had failed.

I gave him an invoice for work and a quote to add lighting suppression, change out all GFCI receptacles and replace the radon fan. He’s waiting to hear from his insurance company before approving the proposed work.

In this case I don’t think lighting suppression would have helped. The chimney is 10 feet from the meter base so at least one of his ground rods are likely much closer. I was thinking that the strike probably “entered” his electrical system via the neutral bond in the panel. In all they lost three TV’s, a refrigerator, dishwasher and the radon fan.

Comments and critique?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Lightning attacks the Neutral and Grounding conductors most of all.

Naturally, everybody checks out the Hot conductors... as if they are at issue.

Should the owner get 'lucky' and suffer a second lightning bolt, his home should just get toasty. 

Famously there was a Florida apartment complex ( retirement home, IIRC ) wherein the low voltage GEC was isolated from the Service GEC. The whole complex burned down in a flash. ( IIRC it was written up in the NEC Handbook.) This event caused the rules change: from that point forward the Code required that the Service GEC be bonded to the data-com and other low voltage conductors. For that fire was triggered because there was a voltage difference between the two GEC systems. Eye witnesses described seeing the walls go dark and smoky from the plasma that raced through their neutral and grounding conductors. Everyone bolted outdoors. This occurred during the daytime. If the same event were to have occurred at night -- oh, my!

The insurance claim was a whopper, too.

To meg the grounding and neutral conductors -- properly -- would be quite a project. 

Everything would have to come apart. (All loads would have to be removed and the bonding conductor at the Service would have to be be pulled. ) 

Steam blew the brickwork apart. That steam came from the lightning bolt. You must appreciate that the EMF was frustrated (resisted) on its way to the clouds. So where else did that EMF go? 

Lightning is way beyond the dielectric resistance of THHN. 

Transient suppression systems work on the assumption that the spike is coming down the Hot from the Poco. That's the kind of lightning that they can handle.

BTW, in lightning the electrons are jumping from Earth to the clouds. That's why you're told to stay away from wet, tall trees standing in open spaces during storms.

Such trees function as lightning rods -- but for one shot only. Heh.

They don't attract lightning, rather they are leak points from Earth to sky... rather like putting a pin outward from the face of a Van de Graaff generator.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

telsa said:


> BTW, in lightning the electrons are jumping from Earth to the clouds. That's why you're told to stay away from wet, tall trees standing in open spaces during storms.


Then why do lightning systems exist?


----------



## Mr. Lacarno (Jan 2, 2019)

Telsa isn't wrong, but I think he might be a little forward of things. Visible arcs inside a building from lightning and reset GFCIs aren't necessarily due to a direct hit of the wiring, especially if the GFCIs survived. That is more likely an induced event. Lightning hitting the chimney is more than close enough to induce a voltage high enough to visibly arc. But the overall energy is low because the current is low.

The point is, don't jump the gun and assume that the entire place needs a rewire.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Helmut said:


> Then why do lightning systems exist?


I am not pretending to fully understand lightning protection, not by a long shot, but most of what I read says like other static discharge it's a high voltage DC pulse, and it doesn't really matter which direction it's going, the point is when there's a monstrous current flowing it's going to wreck things.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

For those curious, it's been long studied. (Ben Franklin, et al.)

The actual source of lightning... its EMF... is from cosmic rays. 

While, on balance, cosmic rays don't have a charge imbalance, electrons penetrate much further through the atmosphere. They accumulate at ground level because in ordinary circumstances air is such a fantastically effective dielectric.

During storms this barrier breaks down.

Florida is America's lightning state. It usually has more strikes than all other states combined. This is due to the fact that Florida sits atop a very saline water table that is also pretty close to the surface. So it's a titanic capacitor waiting for dielectric breakdown.

It's for this reason that Florida is where all the experts go to conduct research on it.

Dielectrics -- like PVC -- the insulator used to manufacture THHN -- can only withstand so many volts and then they exhibit 'corona discharge.' ( breakdown) It's not the amps so much as the volts. The breakdown occurs in a flash.

While the human eye associates lightning with strokes coming down from the sky, the reverse is the actual case. Bolts leap up from the ground into the sky. This exact discharge phenomena can be seen in a laboratory with Van de Graaf generators. Any defect -- a point that sticks out -- on the surface of its accumulation sphere -- will be the point of discharge.

Tall trees in a meadow replicate such physics in the natural world.

The OP has NOT tested the conductors that passed most of the lightning. He tested the Hot conductors, instead. Naturally they got a clean bill of health. 

One would expect that virtually all of the damage would be confined to the grounding and grounded conductors -- as they are bonded to the Earth at the Service. That's a straight shot.

By the time EMF is blowing brick off a wall -- turning it into a conductor, BTW -- the impressed voltage must be staggering. One should expect that blow-out to be replicated all over the house -- on the Neutral and Grounding conductors. 

The chimney figures to have a lousy earth connection. Look what happened to it.

It's telling you that the local voltage rose to astounding levels before leaping upwards into the sky.

Ruined THHN -- on the neutral -- is not going to show up in a home that is built out of sheet rock and wood at ordinary voltages. 

It figures to be wounded, though.

As related up thread, such damage is usually only evident after the sheet rock has come off.

The fact that an electric circuit works does not mean that the installation is safe.

It's nature that's feeding the EMF to this guy's house. It can't be shut off.

Lightning systems operate at two levels:

1) Their primary utility is to make the structure 'disappear' -- voltage wise. That is, you've blended its local potential into that of the local back ground potential. (Equipotential plane) This causes lightning bolts to pass the structure on by. 

2) Should this fail, the lightning conductors are expected to take by far the bulk of the jolt -- and keep it away from high value objects -- like the building itself.

Ben Franklin became an international phenom by saving countless churches. All across the Colonies and Europe, everyone was storing the community's gun powder at the church -- under the protection of the clergy -- the only honest man in town. But the steeples kept launching lightning bolts -- and blowing the entire structure up. 

Franklin's solution used both (1) and (2) to drastically reduce 'hits' -- and when hit -- drastically reduce damage. 

It's ironic, but Franklin's scheme illustrates, fully, why the wiring is certain to take so much current. It's lowest in impedance. (Yes, transient DC pulses exhibit impedance, not just resistance. If they didn't your computer wouldn't run. Solid state switching logic depends upon this phenomena.)

The home described by the OP may actually be okay. But nothing he's done so far is any kind of proof that it's okay. In contrast, a blown out chimney tells us that the home took one heck of a jolt.

Most fellas that die from a heart attack had prior minor attacks. They dismissed them... obviously. These indicator events are ready to see during the post mortem. 

I don't see the 'pay-off' in certifying a compromised system... for the electrician. 

I CAN see why the adjuster wants to run away from a rewire... and a pay out.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

If I'm not misunderstanding your posts, you're saying lightning only goes from ground to clouds. 

There is cloud to ground lightning, ground to cloud lightning, and cloud to cloud lightning. We also have blue jets and red sprites going from clouds upward into space. I worked a NASA study on that at the University here. 

Friction in the atmosphere generated when O2, N2 and H2O molecules move around due to wind, thermal convection, precipitation and phase transformation, etc. is the root of lightning. 

One day when I'm bored I'm going to work on picking up where Franklin left off. Nobody has found a way to harness and use the energy. And there's plenty available, at least around here there is.

You're calling it a DC waveform and I'll agree it's not AC, so we can call it DC. But it's anything other than a flat line!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Telsa also says that lightning will come out of a grounding wire passing thru a KO without a Kenny Clamp. Just sayin... :whistling2:


----------



## Mr. Lacarno (Jan 2, 2019)

HackWork said:


> Telsa also says that lightning will come out of a grounding wire passing thru a KO without a Kenny Clamp. Just sayin... :whistling2:


What's a Kenny clamp?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Mr. Lacarno said:


> What's a Kenny clamp?



Something that ********* like Rephase277 use.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

https://kennyclamp.com/


----------



## Mr. Lacarno (Jan 2, 2019)

MTW said:


> Something that ********* like Rephase277 use.


You guys sure do have a hard on for that guy around here. Clearly a legend. I've never heard of a Kenny clamp. Probably because I'm just a sodo-maybe.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Telsa also says that lightning will come out of a grounding wire passing thru a KO without a Kenny Clamp. Just sayin... :whistling2:


I never said so.

I've also never installed said clamp.

I made the argument that it was KENNY'S pitch -- to the Code mavens.

:devil3:

Without the AHJ dogging electricians, that puppy would never sell. 

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MikeFL said:


> If I'm not misunderstanding your posts, you're saying lightning only goes from ground to clouds.
> 
> There is cloud to ground lightning, ground to cloud lightning, and cloud to cloud lightning. We also have blue jets and red sprites going from clouds upward into space. I worked a NASA study on that at the University here.
> 
> ...


Transient DC is a ONE-WAY flow -- that does not last. It's either a one-shot deal or is pulsed. In nature, lightning bolts are PULSED. It takes an ultra-high speed camera to catch them.

This phenoma was used as a plot device in "War of the Worlds" BTW.

As for the source and sink of lightning: the Earth is ALWAYS at negative potential compared to the sky. Without ultra high speed cameras, the eye is fooled as to which end started the cascade of ions.

As for cloud to cloud -- who cares? No-one has ever established how friction between air currents can ever generate a capacitive effect. Uneven cosmic ray absorption would make at least as much sense as friction. 

(Cosmic rays are not an even bath of radiation. Some rays have _crazy_ high energies, beyond those seen in nuclear bombs. So it's easy to imagine this or that cloud being dosed with the burst of some extremely distant gamma ray emitter. Alternately, we are looking at high-sky versus low-sky EMF discharges.) 

Charge separation is just something that nature abhors. It's not as if you're rubbing an amber rod... but a fluid within itself. The proposition being that the charges can move apart and only later come together as lightning during a storm. That's a head scratcher.

Cosmic rays have so much power that they can establish it. Isaac Asimov has quite a piece on the physics. Theory and events seem to match.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Cosmic rays?


LOL


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Florida gets hit due to the warm humid air........not cosmic rays....


You're killing me.


----------



## Mr. Lacarno (Jan 2, 2019)

That's the theory proposed by Russian physicist Gurevich. It's interesting but by no means conclusive. It have its problems too. Just looking at the lightning discharges caused by volcanic eruptions is enough to convince me that normal lightning is produced largely by the dynamic motion of ice, water, and air.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Humid air is all over...

Lightning is strangely concentrated in Florida.

Not Louisiana... not the tropics, generally.

It also keeps hitting the same general location. One hot spot is deemed lightning alley. 

Its weather is the same as that down state -- but it's the spot that keeps getting zapped.

Soil conduction is a huge part of the equation.

The EMF at issue must start as charge separation -- as a static EMF. 

It's not induced magnetically. 

If it were, compass needles would be spinning like tops.

Think capacitance -- not inductance.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You can get light as a result of cosmic rays but that and lightning are 2 different things.

At the sun 2 hydrogen atoms have sex (fuse) and create a helium atom. In the course of doing so a photon is ejected. That's how light gets from the sun to Earth. And every photon travels at.... drum roll please... the speed of light! 

Cosmic rays interacting with Earth's atmosphere can similarly excite atoms and molecules causing them to do things which emit photons.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

telsa said:


> Humid air is all over...
> 
> Lightning is strangely concentrated in Florida.
> 
> ...


Kinda like the zap on the door knob, and not the wood door?

Static charge isn't caused by cosmic rays on my shoes.


----------



## Mr. Lacarno (Jan 2, 2019)

MikeFL said:


> You can get light as a result of cosmic rays but that and lightning are 2 different things.
> 
> At the sun 2 hydrogen atoms have sex (fuse) and create a helium atom. In the course of doing so a photon is ejected. That's how light gets from the sun to Earth. And every photon travels at.... drum roll please... the speed of light!
> 
> Cosmic rays interacting with Earth's atmosphere can similarly excite atoms and molecules causing them to do things which emit photons.


There is some pretty good theory behind cosmic rays triggering some lightning events by causing an avalanche breakdown. Not causing it, just triggering it. Nothing conclusive. Much of the work on the theory is by a physicist named Gurevich. Good read.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Helmut said:


> Then why do lightning systems exist?


In super slow motion of lightning strike you will see a steak going up from the ground to meet a streak coming down. This is followed by the main event of the lightning strike. They say that by adding lots of rods that the streak from the ground gets diffused so its less attractive to lightning. 
If it fails and you still get hit at least you have a way to dump the energy to ground with out it using your facility as a jumper wire. You also have tvss all over the place so anything that rides on the network, wiring, etc gets a short cut to ground. 

Ive seen lightning strikes take out step down transformers in buildings and spark shoot out of receptacles. Never seen it damage the wire so far. (industrial so you have both metallic conduit and a ground wire so it may act different with romex). 

A quick visual check of the grounds will tell you alot. If they have changed color then you know that at some point they were used by the lightning and they been exposed to excess heat. 

If the house is near open water then pay attention to anything between the strike point and the open water as lightning loves water.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr. Lacarno said:


> You guys sure do have a hard on for that guy around here. Clearly a legend. I've never heard of a Kenny clamp. Probably because I'm just a sodo-maybe.


Right here

https://www.amazon.com/Morris-15394...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00VNTRH0I


----------



## Mr. Lacarno (Jan 2, 2019)

Franklin's theory of lightning rods was to bleed the charge before it built up enough to arc over into a full blown strike. Lighning protection systems still use this idea.


----------



## Mr. Lacarno (Jan 2, 2019)

brian john said:


> Right here
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Morris-15394...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00VNTRH0I


Well that's just dumb. Why would you ever need such a thing? There's already a little hole in meter bases and panels for the GEC.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Lacarno (Jan 2, 2019)

HackWork said:


>


Well, the Earth can't be flat, because if it were, cats would have knocked everything off of it by now.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Mr. Lacarno said:


> Well, the Earth can't be flat, because if it were, cats would have knocked everything off of it by now.


:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad: Damnit, you are right :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Mr. Lacarno said:


> Well that's just dumb. Why would you ever need such a thing? *There's already a little hole in meter bases and panels for the GEC.*






ohhhh boy. here we go again:vs_laugh:


----------



## Mr. Lacarno (Jan 2, 2019)

lighterup said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh boy. here we go again:vs_laugh:


Is this a subject that's been discussed before? I've seen that Kenny clamp mentioned more than once.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Mr. Lacarno said:


> Is this a subject that's been discussed before? I've seen that Kenny clamp mentioned more than once.


discussed?:vs_laugh:
Yeah I guess thats one way of putting it.
It (the little hole for the GEC) was a classic thread that IMO will
go down into the ET Hall of Fame as an all time great.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Mr. Lacarno said:


> Well that's just dumb. Why would you ever need such a thing? There's already a little hole in meter bases and panels for the GEC.


Is that little hole really for the GEC?


----------



## Mr. Lacarno (Jan 2, 2019)

lighterup said:


> discussed?:vs_laugh:
> Yeah I guess thats one way of putting it.
> It (the little hole for the GEC) was a classic thread that IMO will
> go down into the ET Hall of Fame as an all time great.


Now that I'm thinking about it, that Kenny clamp is probably supposed to bond the wire to the enclosure to reduce the "choke" effect passing through steel has.


----------



## Mr. Lacarno (Jan 2, 2019)

splatz said:


> Is that little hole really for the GEC?


I'll ask my sales rep. :vs_cool:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

splatz said:


> Is that little hole really for the GEC?


just stop it!:vs_laugh:


----------

